# Rhexenor



## Hugh Ferguson

Discussion thread for Rhexenor. If you would like to add a comment, click the New Reply button


----------



## price

Hello Hugh,
The Rhexenor was my second ship, I joined her as deck boy in Sept. 1954 and left her in June 1956, she was a very good ship for me, I have a host of memories of that time including names and events.

Bruce.


----------



## Hugh Ferguson

Different Rhexenor, Bruce. The one I was referring to left her bones in mid Western Ocean after being torpedoed in 1943. The one you were in was a sister of the one I was in, the Stentor, maiden voyage, early 1947. Both were splendid ships, and she was my first motor ship: memorable if just for that! Hugh.


----------



## Baltic Wal

Want to add the survivor's report as a pdf but failing miserably


----------



## benjidog

Hi Baltic Wal.

I have put cross references to the reports of the Master, Mate, 2nd and 3rd mates on the site but if you have any other reports I would be interested to add them in - let me know and I will send you my email address by PM.

I have done about as much as I can with this entry now. I have been unable to find any more of the basic information about Rhexenor or anything about her services history prior to the war. Again if anyone has any relevent information please let me know.

Regards,

Brian


----------

